# Miracle Grow Moistre Control?



## Cbarron727 (Sep 11, 2009)

Is that bad to put plants in? It says it feeds for up tp 2 months. Is it still possible to grow in???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2009)

hello friend  you will find  that most  here dont carte for that MG  stufff...it  just isnt  right for  MJ..that  moister control..we want  soil to dry  completly..this  will not let that happen,,and when ya water  you feeding  everytime...Just my thaights..Take care and be safe


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

MG is excellent as a veg fert IMO, but i dont care for the soil.
you want to feed your babies not have the soil do it for you.


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hello friend  you will find  that most  here dont carte for that MG  stufff...it  just isnt  right for  MJ..that  moister control..we want  soil to dry  completly..this  will not let that happen,,and when ya water  you feeding  everytime...Just my thaights..Take care and be safe



Smoke, dont take this personal plz..
This isnt true, the soil will dry out just like any other soil... I flush my moisture control before I put plants in it and I flush once a month when plants are growing in it... That stuff doesnt feed for 2 months, and you dont want it to feed for 2 months...  Look at my grow journal link is in my sig, all those plants are in MG moisture control... You will need your own nutes though... All that soil is coco fiber, peat moss, pearlite, wetting agent, and of course crappy nutes...




			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> MG is excellent as a veg fert IMO, but i dont care for the soil.
> you want to feed your babies not have the soil do it for you.



The ferts are horrible, doesnt have what your plants need, calcium, vitamins, plus many other micro and macro nutrients... Thier soil is made of premium materials the only thing that makes it bad is the crappy nutes they put in it...
MDanzig claims to breed all those auto flowering strain in MG soil!!


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 12, 2009)

The ferts are horrible, doesnt have what your plants need, calcium, vitamins, plus many other micro and macro nutrients... Thier soil is made of premium materials the only thing that makes it bad is the crappy nutes they put in it...
MDanzig claims to breed all those auto flowering strain in MG soil!![/quote]

Sorry these ferts are not horrible they are excellent

well i have raised maybe 70 or 80 through veg using only MG ferts and i can tell you they are excellent, i respect everyone opinion but when i get consistant good results i have to disagree.


----------



## Locked (Sep 12, 2009)

I hve grown all my autos in MG...I try to stick to the MG that they make just for seedlings but I hve not seen it in quite awhile... I hve tried the moisture control and the all organic MG...both worked well and I start adding my own nutes after 3 weeks or so...


----------



## gourmet (Sep 12, 2009)

I had difficulty getting the proper ph when mixing the MG moisture soil in combo with my high ph water and inability to control the nutrients fully.  My first grow so I didn't have the experience of experimenting to "get it right".  

I found a store that has Fox Farm growing mediums and am looking forward to my next grow in that because it is already ph balanced.  I am going to mix it 4 parts Forest to 1 part Light Warrior and use the Light Warrior for seedlings.  Then follow the feeding scheduling that Fox Farms puts out.  I figured if I stop messing around myself and start with a "recipe" and adjust the recipe I might be better off as a beginner.  

My plants are 1 male, 2 definite hermie's, 2 females 1 of which appears to be turning hermie the other I expect to turn hermie.  Since this was bagseed I have no idea what the "parents" were.  The plants themselves generally speaking look good although the buds are small.


----------



## OldSkool (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello cbaron.
I use MG moisture control soil for all my grows. It holds water well and it drains well. It also drys out completely just like anything else you might use.
It has just the right amount of nutes for vegging so you aren't dickin around with the levels all the time. I have hard water here where I live and I soak the hell out of them about every four days or so till it runs out the bottom.
My plants grow like crazy after each watering and I have no spots, brown tips, wilting, streaks, nothing. Just plain old tap water and the MG soil along with plenty of fluorescent light and air bro. I don't try to get too fancy with nature. There is only so much you can manipulate anyhow.
When they are ready to flower I will leach them very thoroughly and then add some simple bloom booster like you would use for tomatoes or flowers.
All my grows are hassle free and alot cheaper AND without all the checking of the ph of the soil, the water, the analyzing of the micronutrient content, etc.
I figure why overcomplicate a natural order. Give them light, water and soil. 
They will grow. Most of the problems people have with gardening is the same as with keeping a large fishtank. Too much mucking around makes for more potential problems. Keep it simple man.

I know I will catch some flak for my views and arcane methods, but then check out my name. Oldskool. This is how I've been growing for thirty years or more, except I didn't have the MG moisture control auto feed for three months mixture back then. I used a good peat based soil from K or Walmart and added my own MG mixed. This eliminates the over or under feeding problem. Boy, I wish I had this stuff 25 or 30 years ago!

Do what you want bro. That's the joy of it!

Peace bro. 
Oldskool


----------

